# What happend to Hoss Mtb gear?



## dpconley (Jan 26, 2004)

I loved their Ponderosa shorts and I am trying to find them to order a new pair and I can't seem to find them on the internet. Any body know what happened to them?

Thanks 

D


----------



## wickedpissa (Feb 23, 2012)

I heard that their warehouse burned down or something. Bluesky cycles has had some of their stuff real cheap.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

dpconley said:


> I loved their Ponderosa shorts and I am trying to find them to order a new pair and I can't seem to find them on the internet. Any body know what happened to them?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> D


The Ponderosa are my favorite shorts too. I picked up a couple of pairs of orange ones (only color they have in my size) from Blue Sky for a really good price.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

Ebay is your friend
A search turned up 93 listings


----------



## dpconley (Jan 26, 2004)

I saw that on Ebay just wondered what happened to the company, I also perfer to order straight from them. They were very customerservice friendly. Also the only pair of shorts that fit me well. 

Hope they come back.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

To those that have had, use, and like the Hoss Ponderosa - 
Was the fit (sizing) accurate? If not, which size did you end up with?
Thanks, [36w]


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm a 34/35 waist and wear their XL size ponderosa shorts. They have some room for me to grow, so would work for a 36w. I have a buddy who's between 36/38 also in the XL and he likes them.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bumping old thread.
Anybody have any experience with sizing on the Hoss Stallion that they have on blueskycycling.com? The pricing is really good so thinking about picking up a pair or two.
Problem is not sure if the size listed on the website is correct. For street clothes I'm wearing size 34 pants/shorts and for mtb gear the Large for Zoic fits me pretty good. 
According to blueskycycling I should order X-Large(34-35). Do these really run that small or would I be ok in a Large?


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

I wear a straight 34 in most shorts; Fox, Nema, Race Face, Mace (36 in Troy Lee)
I'll check tonight to see what size my Ponderosas are.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, they run small.

My Ponderosas are XL and fit perfect.
I'm a 34 waist and wear size L in Fox, Nema, and Mace.
XL in Hoss and Troy Lee.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok so I picked up a few pairs of the Hoss Stallion shorts and a few Hoss jerseys from blueskycycling.com

I ordered the XL according to their sizing chart(34 waist) but I ended up returning them and ordering size L instead. Guess I must be between sizes. I probably would have kept the XL if the chamois hadn't been so big. They were much too loose at the waist. The L chamois fit much better but the outer short is really snug and difficult to put on and take off(had to modify them slightly to make it easier to remove and put on). If I gain any weight the outer short will not fit any more.

Did a quick 8 mile ride in those shorts a couple of days ago. The chamois pad was pretty comfortable but the foam is not very dense so I think it won't do well for long rides. Also, for me, seems like the outer shorts has a tendency to hike up my leg, not a deal breaker but thought I'd mention it.
Overall I think they are are good value for the $21.98 that blueskycycling is charging for them(but keep in mind shipping is like 10 bucks). I probably wouldn't pay more than $30 bucks for these.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

pwu_1 said:


> Ok so I picked up a few pairs of the Hoss Stallion shorts and a few Hoss jerseys from blueskycycling.com
> 
> I ordered the XL according to their sizing chart(34 waist) but I ended up returning them and ordering size L instead. Guess I must be between sizes. I probably would have kept the XL if the chamois hadn't been so big. They were much too loose at the waist. The L chamois fit much better but the outer short is really snug and difficult to put on and take off(had to modify them slightly to make it easier to remove and put on). If I gain any weight the outer short will not fit any more.
> 
> ...


To me, it's pretty much automatic to cut out the inner liner from any baggy shorts since I've never seen a pair that had a decent chamois. Even if they did, the semi-loose fitting liner would do a terrible job of keeping it in place.
It's far better, IMO, to buy good quality spandex and wear the baggy over it. Better chamois, better fitting shorts.


----------

